# Night Hunting Pt II



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

I'm back in the fields again for some night hunting. Been twice...two down. Everyone is in a tizzy here as they're supposed to get 2-3 inches of ice/snow in the next day or so.


Here's a standard black one (sow).


























Here is a real nice "cinnamon" hog. Had 13 in this group that came out with a couple of color phase ones. You can tell they are not black ones in the night scope. They are a lighter shade.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Feb 26, 2009)

What caliber?


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

fr3db3ar said:


> What caliber?



.300 WinMag


----------



## bowhunter19 (Sep 15, 2009)

Mi?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Dixiedog (Aug 9, 2006)

Nice, sounds like your having fun there. Putting a dent in em?


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

bowhunter19 said:


> Mi?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire




Florida. Pensacola to be exact. Michigan isn't serious about night hunting for hogs yet.


----------

